# Round bottom wine?



## Replays (Oct 5, 2012)

Dug this out of a container when dug out the Hock wine I posted about yesterday. Great green color. Not even sure how to describe, will let the pics describe. I always have kept bottles because I liked the way they looked, and now working on selling off what I have collected over the years. Has been quite a learning curve, and I have to give many thanks to the folks around this forum for all their help. Got one more gonna post after this one.

 Bottle is about 10 1/2 inches tall, and about 4 1/2 inches in diameter at widest point. Weighs right under 1 lb.

 Billy


----------



## cc6pack (Oct 5, 2012)

Chianti


----------



## Replays (Oct 5, 2012)

2nd


----------



## Replays (Oct 5, 2012)

3rd


----------



## Replays (Oct 5, 2012)

4th


----------



## epackage (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Replays (Oct 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cc6pack
> 
> Chianti





> cc6pack


 
 Thank you. Now I seem to remember having a basket around this. I didn't think it was that old because of the seam line and light weight.

 Billy

 Thanks epackage, saw a ton of them on E when I searched Chianti. Got one more, smaller and definitely older. Med maybe, I don't know. Gonna post in this forum, but might be older.


----------

